# Piranha for sale in the Philippines



## marlonalipio

I would like to know if anyone here knows of anybody selling piranha here in the philippines... I was suppose to get some and actually I have set-up my 75 gal. tank for that purpose but unfortunately when I finished doing this I contacted the supposed seller and unluckily he is out of the country and I do not know if he is coming back or not... So, I am looking for anyone here in the Philippines who can help me find one.... Thank you so much in advance guys!!!

note :
I don't know if this is the right sub-forum for this but if anyway I may be wrong... please I ask the indulgence of the site moderators to move my topic to its proper place... Thank you so much !


----------



## angelo

marlonalipio said:


> I would like to know if anyone here knows of anybody selling piranha here in the philippines... I was suppose to get some and actually I have set-up my 75 gal. tank for that purpose but unfortunately when I finished doing this I contacted the supposed seller and unluckily he is out of the country and I do not know if he is coming back or not... So, I am looking for anyone here in the Philippines who can help me find one.... Thank you so much in advance guys!!!
> 
> note :
> I don't know if this is the right sub-forum for this but if anyway I may be wrong... please I ask the indulgence of the site moderators to move my topic to its proper place... Thank you so much !


gve me ur number... i'll text u if my contact still have some rb's....


----------



## C0Rey

omg not another F.A.G.


----------



## marlonalipio

C0Rey said:


> omg not another F.A.G.


what do you mean bro?


----------



## C0Rey

marlonalipio said:


> omg not another F.A.G.


what do you mean bro?
[/quote]

Fish And Game (***) 
little joke i like to pull


----------



## marlonalipio

up !


----------



## bisk25




----------



## robdeguia

Hey man, meron ako supplier dito... small quantities nga lang.. text me. 09279930825
no cops please!


----------



## marlonalipio

up please !!!


----------



## dinolalu

angelo said:


> I would like to know if anyone here knows of anybody selling piranha here in the philippines... I was suppose to get some and actually I have set-up my 75 gal. tank for that purpose but unfortunately when I finished doing this I contacted the supposed seller and unluckily he is out of the country and I do not know if he is coming back or not... So, I am looking for anyone here in the Philippines who can help me find one.... Thank you so much in advance guys!!!
> 
> note :
> I don't know if this is the right sub-forum for this but if anyway I may be wrong... please I ask the indulgence of the site moderators to move my topic to its proper place... Thank you so much !


gve me ur number... i'll text u if my contact still have some rb's....








[/quote]

sorry wrong grammar


----------



## markcus

dino lalu u suck!!







ahahahahaha! balita ko namatay ung 2 mo ah! sayang!


----------



## hastatus

For everyone else: Possession of piranhas, buying, selling is illegal in that country. Good luck.


----------



## joey'd

marlonalipio said:


> dino lalu u suck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahahahahaha! balita ko namatay ung 2 mo ah! sayang!


ya what he said, even though i dont speak that lang


----------



## markcus

hehe! what i said was 2 of his rb's died... its such a lost....


----------

